# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Neff] Κεραμικό μάτι Δεν σβήνει

## kostas_dh

Στην κεραμική εστία της κουζίνας μου εδώ και δύο μέρες δεν σβήνει το ένα μάτι. Μένει συνέχεια αναμμένο ανεξάρτητα από την ρύθμιση του κουμπιού.
Διάβασα εδώ στο howtofixit.gr ότι οι κεραμικές εστίες έχουν ρελέ.
Δεν ακούγετε κανένας θόρυβος από ρελέ όπως γινόταν στο συγκεκριμένο μάτι και όπως γίνετε και στα υπόλοιπα τρία που αναβοσβήνουν κανονικά.
Πάω για ρελέ; 
Αν ναι πόσο κοστίζει η αγορά του;
Πού βρίσκετε; Είναι ενσωματωμένο μαζί με το κεραμικό μάτι ή είναι ξεχωριστά;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πού βρίσκετε; Είναι ενσωματωμένο μαζί με το κεραμικό μάτι ή είναι ξεχωριστά;


Στην πλακέτα.



> Αν ναι πόσο κοστίζει η αγορά του;


αμελητέο

----------

FILMAN (29-09-15)

----------


## kostas_dh

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την γρήγορη απάντηση.
Θα επανέλθω και θα γράψω για την εξέλιξη της επισκευής

----------


## vasilimertzani

Eγω παλι νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι το ρελε.Απο οτι καταλαβα δεν σβηνει οπως τα αλλα ματια,αλλα οταν πατησεις να κλεισει σβηνει κανονικα?

----------


## sotron1

Ακριβώς και εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μια Neff.
Θα την λύσω και βλέπουμε τι θα βρω.

----------


## kostas_dh

Βασίλη το μάτι έχει νούμερα από το 0 έως το 9 και όταν το ρυθμίζεις κάπου ανάβει και σβήνει σε χρόνο ανάλογα με το που το έχεις ρυθμίσει. Όταν το γυρίσω στο 0 σβήνει κανονικά.
Ας αναφέρει κάποιος που ξέρει αν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να καεί το μάτι αν δουλεύει συνέχεια.
Σήμερα βρήκα χρόνο και άνοιξα το πάνελ.
Αυτό που βρήκα είναι κάποια κατασκευή πίσω από τα κουμπιά η οποία δεν έχει ρελέ όπως τα ξέρουμε.
Ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες γιατί δεν κατάλαβα ούτε τι σχήμα έχουν αυτά τα ρελέ.

----------


## kostas_dh

Ανεβάζω ξανά τις φωτογραφίες γιατί έγινε λάθος στο resize
20151006_083811a.jpg20151006_081648a.jpg20151006_083830a.jpg20151006_083849a.jpg20151006_083934a.jpg20151006_084029a.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Τελικά όταν γυρίσεις τον διακόπτη στο 0 το μάτι σβήνει ή όχι;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μάλλον εννοεί ότι αν το βάλει στο (0) σβήνει κανονικά .
Αλλά αν επιλέξει κάποια ρύθμιση (έντασης) της εστίας άσχετα τον βαθμό ρύθμισης , η εστία καίει συνεχώς (μάλλον θα εννοεί στο φουλ) αυτό κατάλαβα από το 1ο ποστ.
Δεν μας δίνει και στοιχεία αν έχει κάποιο θερμοστάτη πάνω στις εστίες ή πρόκειται για απλή εστία όπου οι διακυμάνσεις έντασης εξαρτιόνται στάνταρ από τον διακόπτη και μόνο. (δηλαδή απλά αν ο διακόπτης αυτός εμπλέκει κάποια ζεύγη αντιστάσεων της ίδιας εστίας )

----------


## FILMAN

> Μάλλον εννοεί ότι αν το βάλει στο (0) σβήνει κανονικά .
> Αλλά αν επιλέξει κάποια ρύθμιση (έντασης) της εστίας άσχετα τον βαθμό ρύθμισης , η εστία καίει συνεχώς (μάλλον θα εννοεί στο φουλ) αυτό κατάλαβα από το 1ο ποστ.


Εάν όντως εννοεί αυτό, και εφόσον στις φωτογραφίες φαίνονται διμεταλλικά ελάσματα στους διακόπτες, τότε προφανώς πρόκειται για *θερμοστατικούς διακόπτες* (μολονότι αυτόν τον τύπο ομολογώ πως δεν τον έχω ξαναδεί). Αν το μάτι λοιπόν ανάβει μόνιμα σε οποιαδήποτε θέση του διακόπτη (αλλά σβήνει στο 0), *τότε η αντίσταση του θερμοστατικού διακόπτη δεν λειτουργεί* (επειδή κάηκε ή επειδή δεν τροφοδοτείται), *ή η επαφή του διμεταλλικού ελάσματος έχει κολλήσει.*

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θερμοστατικοί διακόπτες (έντασης?) και ρυθμίζει το έναυσμα / παύση της εστίας ανάλογα την ένταση? Και εγώ 1η φορά το βλέπω αυτό το σύστημα.
Το δίνουν και κομπλέ οι μάγκες (σύνολο αλλαγή και οι καλοί διακόπτες ) 
Κώστα , λόγω κόστους μην δεις την παρακάτω σελίδα ή πάρε υπογλώσσιο πρώτα.
http://www.datrepareerikzelfwel.nl/w...print-o?merk=3

----------


## FILMAN

Θερμοστατικοί διακόπτες σαν αυτούς:
http://www.cortel.gr/product_info.ph...roducts_id=299
που είμαι βέβαιος πως τους ξέρεις σίγουρα.

----------


## diony

> Θερμοστατικοί διακόπτες σαν αυτούς:
> http://www.cortel.gr/product_info.ph...roducts_id=299
> που είμαι βέβαιος πως τους ξέρεις σίγουρα.


Ακριβώς , 4 ζημενστάτες σε 1 , και είναι πανάκριβος , παλιότερα έκανα αρκετές φορές μετατροπή , έβαζα 4 μεμονωμένους
Δεν το συνιστώ για το φίλο μας διότι θέλει κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρολογίας
και προ πάντων *στοιχειώδη μέτρα ασφαλείας και σωστά εργαλεία*
καθώς επίσης χάνει τη δυνατότητα γρήγορης αποσύνδεσης με τα 4 χρωματιστά  σημάδια στα φις

δες και στο e-shop της  neff με το Ε-NR της συσκευής για το ίδιο

----------


## kostas_dh

> Μάλλον εννοεί ότι αν το βάλει στο (0) σβήνει κανονικά .
> Αλλά αν επιλέξει κάποια ρύθμιση (έντασης) της εστίας άσχετα τον βαθμό ρύθμισης , η εστία καίει συνεχώς (μάλλον θα εννοεί στο φουλ) αυτό κατάλαβα από το 1ο ποστ.
> Δεν μας δίνει και στοιχεία αν έχει κάποιο θερμοστάτη πάνω στις εστίες ή πρόκειται για απλή εστία όπου οι διακυμάνσεις έντασης εξαρτιόνται στάνταρ από τον διακόπτη και μόνο. (δηλαδή απλά αν ο διακόπτης αυτός εμπλέκει κάποια ζεύγη αντιστάσεων της ίδιας εστίας )


Ακριβώς αυτό κάνει. Χωρίς να έχει κάποιο θερμοστάτη ανάβει και σβήνει σε διαστήματα ανάλογα με την ρύθμιση. Ακόμη και στο φουλ ανάβει και σβήνει. Πιστεύω, τώρα που είναι χαλασμένος ο διακόπτης και τροφοδοτεί συνέχεια με ρεύμα, θα καεί το μάτι. Έδωσα εντολή να μην χρησιμοποιείται.

*Φίλιππε λες οτι η αντίσταση του θερμοστατικού διακόπτη δεν λειτουργεί* (επειδή κάηκε ή επειδή δεν τροφοδοτείται), *ή η επαφή του διμεταλλικού ελάσματος έχει κολλήσει.

*Αυτή η αντίσταση δεν αλλάζει? Αν είναι η επαφή του διμεταλλικού ελάσματος δεν επισκευάζεται? 
Το λέω αυτό γιατί με την τιμή που είδα ούτε το υπογλώσσιο έκανε δουλειά. :Biggrin: 
Και στο κάτω-κάτω τι ''μάστορες'' είμαστε? Πιάνουν τα χέρια μας τα πάντα.
Με κίνδυνο να χαλάσω και τους καλούς διακόπτες λέω να προσπαθήσω να επισκευάσω τον χαλασμένο.
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.
Αν έχω κάποια εξέλιξη θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## FILMAN

Το μάτι δεν θα καεί αν τροφοδοτείται συνέχεια γιατί έχει ενσωματωμένο θερμοστάτη υπερθέρμανσης που θα το σβήσει αν φτάσει σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία.

Η αντίσταση στους δικούς σου διακόπτες δεν ξέρω τί μορφή έχει, σε αυτόν που σου έδειξα είναι ένα λεπτό στενόμακρο πορσελάνινο πλακίδιο που έχει τυπωμένη πάνω του μια λωρίδα μαύρου αγώγιμου υλικού και τροφοδοτείται από ελάσματα που πατάνε στα άκρα του. Στον δικό σου ίσως είναι έτσι ή ίσως αποτελείται από λεπτό σύρμα τυλιγμένο γύρω από μέταλλο το οποίο είναι καλυμμένο με μίκα.

Λύσε τον διακόπτη που έχει πρόβλημα, βρες την αντίσταση και μέτρα τη με ωμόμετρο, αν δεν είναι κομμένη ψάξε να δεις γιατί δεν τροφοδοτείται. Αν το πρόβλημα είναι κολλημένη επαφή στο διμεταλλικό, θα το δεις αμέσως με το μάτι καθώς γυρνάς τον διακόπτη (ίσως εδώ χρειαστείς και έναν αναπτήρα).

----------


## gcnick

καλησπέρα φιλε μου 
υπάρχει και μια περίπτωση να είναι και ο θερμοστάτης της εστίας και για αυτό δουλεύει συνεχεία
http://www.antalaktika-hlektrikon.gr...F%83-10-detail

----------


## FILMAN

> καλησπέρα φιλε μου 
> υπάρχει και μια περίπτωση να είναι και ο θερμοστάτης της εστίας και για αυτό δουλεύει συνεχεία
> http://www.antalaktika-hlektrikon.gr...F%83-10-detail


Δηλαδή έχει κολλήσει ο θερμοστάτης που δείχνεις, και η εστία ανάβει χωρίς ο διακόπτης από κάτω να της στέλνει ρεύμα; Ο θερμοστάτης που δείχνεις δεν έχει *καμία απολύτως σχέση με τη ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας της εστίας*

----------

ezizu (15-10-15)

----------


## sotron1

Δυστυχώς στην δικιά μου κουζίνα είναι έτσι και είναι φιξ, ολόκληρο. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει κολλήσει και δεν σβήνει. Φάνηκε η επαφή μέσα σε αυτό τον διακόπτη που είναι κολλημένη. Την ξεκόλλησα αλλά δεν έχει ζωή γιατί είναι καμένη.

IMG_3234.jpgIMG_3248.jpgIMG_3247.jpgIMG_3235.jpg

----------


## sotron1

Το δε μάτι πού είναι σαν και αυτό. 

http://www.antalaktika-hlektrikon.gr...F%83-10-detail

Το εξάρτημα αυτό δεν είναι θερμοστάτης. Είναι προστατευτικό για την υπερθέρμανση και ενδεικτικό για το λαμπάκι.
Έχει ένα κινούμενο αξονάκι μέσα στο σωληνάκι που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία, το οποίο ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία κινείται προς τα έξω. Εάν κινηθεί λίγο κλείνει την επαφή και ανάβει το λαμπάκι, εάν κινηθεί λίγο περισσότερο ανοίγει μία άλλη επαφή διακόπτοντας την τροφοδοσία στο μάτι, κάτι σαν προστασία υπερθέρμανσης. 
Την λειτουργία του ματιού και ρύθμιση τις θερμοκρασίας  την κάνει ο διακόπτης.

----------

Κυριακίδης (15-10-15), ezizu (15-10-15), FILMAN (15-10-15), Papas00zas (15-10-15)

----------


## sotron1

Μπορεί παρακαλώ, κάποιος να μου πει , τι θερμοκρασίες πιάνει το μάτι στο max για το μαγείρεμα και σε τι θερμοκρασία δουλεύει η προστασία.

----------


## kostas_dh

Πέρασε πάνω από ένας χρόνος που άνοιξα το θέμα με τον διακόπτη του ματιού της κουζίνας.
Θέλω να ενημερώσω ότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε εδώ και μια εβδομάδα με τον εξής τρόπο:
Η γυναίκα μου χρησιμοποίησε το μάτι παρ΄όλο που είχα δώσει εντολή να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί από κανέναν.
Όπως ήταν φυσικό ο θερμοστάτης του ματιού έκοψε την λειτουργία του γιατί υπερθερμάνθηκε αφού δούλευε συνέχεια.
Με φώναξε όταν είδε ότι δεν δουλεύει. 
Είδα ένα μάτι να μην λειτουργεί σε καμία θέση του διακόπτη.
Την άλλη μέρα δοκίμασα να δω αν κρύωσε ο θερμοστάτης του και αν δουλεύει έστω και συνεχόμενα.
Και ώ του θαύματος δούλεψε κανονικά. Ανάβει και σβήνει ανάλογα με την ρύθμιση και στο μηδέν κλείνει.
Το μόνο κουσούρι που έχει τώρα είναι ότι το threshold (διάστημα ανάματος-σβησίματος) έχει λίγο ανέβει σε σχέση με τα άλλα.
Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα το δοκιμάζω συνέχεια και δουλεύει σωστά.
Ίσως από την υπερθέρμανση και την συστολή-διαστολή ο διμεταλλικός διακόπτης να έστρωσε.
Το λέω αυτό γιατί τυχαίνει στο συγκεκριμένο μάτι ο διακόπτης του είναι κοντά (σχεδόν ακουμπάει)

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι. Η ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας της εστίας (μέσω μεταβλητού χρόνου ανάμματος - σβησίματος) γίνεται αποκλειστικά από τον θερμοστατικό διακόπτη χειρισμού. Ο θερμοστάτης που είναι επάνω στην εστία απλά τη σβήνει αν αυτή υπερθερμανθεί και δεν έχει να κάνει με τη ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας της εστίας.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Να ρωτήσω κ εγώ κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα; δεν θα μπορούσε να ακυρώσει ένα μάτι που  το χρησιμοποιεί σπάνια κ να κουμπώσει στις επαφές του ζημενστάτη τού τους ακροδέκτες του κεραμικού ματιου που θέλει να δουλεύει; Το λέω σαν ιδέα λόγω ότι τα ανταλλακτικά είναι πανάκριβα κ μας αναγκάζουν αγοράζουμε καινουργια συσκευή ., χαλάει καρφί πετάς το πέταλο

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, θα μπορούσε, αλλά το θέμα είναι να φτιάξουμε τη βλάβη και όχι να την αντικαταστήσουμε με άλλη...

----------


## sz1962

Επί τη ευκαιρία,
το δικό μου πλατό της NEFF (E-Nr. : T1722N0/02) έχει ένα διπλό μάτι. Η εσωτερική του αντίσταση ενεργοποιείται από το +- της ρύθμισης και η εξωτερική από ένα άλλο πλήκτρο on/off.
Όταν το μάτι είναι κρύο ενεργοποιούνται κανονικά και οι δύο αντιστάσεις. 
Όμως κάποια στιγμή και ενώ η θερμοκρασία του ματιού είναι ρυθμισμένη στο τέρμα, μετά από λίγη ώρα, η εξωτερική αντίσταση σβήνει ( με αποτέλεσμα να κόβεται πάρα πολύ ο βρασμός του φαγητού) και έκτοτε δεν ενεργοποιείται ξανά ενώ αντίθετα η εσωτερική αντίσταση παραμένει συνεχώς αναμμένη. 
Η εξωτερική αντίσταση θα ενεργοποιηθεί ξανά εάν κλείσω το μάτι και αφού αυτό κρυώσει πάρα πολύ .
Θα το εκτιμούσα απεριόριστα εάν  έχω τη γνώμη κάποιου φίλου.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tipos

> Επί τη ευκαιρία,
> το δικό μου πλατό της NEFF έχει ένα διπλό μάτι. Η εσωτερική του αντίσταση ενεργοποιείται από το +- της ρύθμισης και η εξωτερική από ένα άλλο πλήκτρο on/off.
> Όταν το μάτι είναι κρύο ενεργοποιούνται κανονικά και οι δύο αντιστάσεις. 
> Όμως κάποια στιγμή και ενώ η θερμοκρασία του ματιού είναι ρυθμισμένη στο τέρμα, μετά από λίγη ώρα, η εξωτερική αντίσταση σβήνει ( με αποτέλεσμα να κόβεται πάρα πολύ ο βρασμός του φαγητού) και έκτοτε δεν ενεργοποιείται ξανά ενώ αντίθετα η εσωτερική αντίσταση παραμένει συνεχώς αναμμένη. 
> Η εξωτερική αντίσταση θα ενεργοποιηθεί ξανά εάν κλείσω το μάτι και αφού αυτό κρυώσει πάρα πολύ .
> Θα το εκτιμούσα απεριόριστα εάν  έχω τη γνώμη κάποιου φίλου.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Βγαζεις την πλακετα και κανεις ελεγχο για ψυχρες κολυσεις κυριως στα ρελε

----------


## sz1962

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση κ. Σάκη. Θα το κάνω αύριο και θα επανέλθω με τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## sz1962

Δυστυχώς κ. Σάκη, όλες οι κολλήσεις της πλακέτας είναι Οκ. έκανα και ένα ζέσταμα στις κολλήσεις των ρελέ αλλά τίποτα.
Το πρόβλημα παραμένει ίδιο. Μετά από 20-25 λεπτά η εξωτερική αντίσταση σβήνει.

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν σβήνει (ενώ δεν πρέπει), ακούς κλικ από το ρελέ ή όχι;

----------


## klik

Φωτογραφίες πλακέτας;
Όταν δεν βάλεις την αντίσταση στο τέρμα, έχεις περιοδικό  άναμμα και σβήσιμο στην εσωτερική εστία παρόλο που η εξωτερική έχει σβήσει;
Οι υπόλοιπες εστίες λειτουργούν κανονικά;

----------


## tipos

Ακολουθησε το καλωδιο που δινει ταση στην εξωτερικη εστια και δες απο πιο ρελε περνει ταση και αλαξε το προλυπτικα,μπορει να παθαινει διακοπη οταν ζεσταθει.Οι ερωτησεις του FILMAN και του klik ειναι απαραιτητο να απαντηθουν

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δυστυχώς κ. Σάκη, όλες οι κολλήσεις της πλακέτας είναι Οκ. έκανα και ένα ζέσταμα στις κολλήσεις των ρελέ αλλά τίποτα.
> Το πρόβλημα παραμένει ίδιο. Μετά από 20-25 λεπτά η εξωτερική αντίσταση σβήνει.





> Η εσωτερική του αντίσταση ενεργοποιείται από το +- της ρύθμισης και η εξωτερική από ένα άλλο πλήκτρο on/off.


Η εστία πρέπει να είναι αυτή
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?part...34#prettyPhoto
και φαίνεται ότι η εξωτερική αντίσταση εξαρτιέται από τον θερμοστάτη της εστίας , και υποθέτω για να σβήνει μόνιμα και να επανέρχεται αργότερα αφού κρυώσει , είναι ο θερμοστάτης φευγάτος
(η εσωτερική αντίσταση από ότι μπόρεσα να καταλάβω λειτουργεί ηλεκτρονικά ? ..αλλά η εξωτερική που αναφέρεις On- Off μέσω θερμοστάτη εστίας ?) οι επαφές είναι 5 και λειτουργούν ανεξάρτητα για μέσα έξω αντίσταση.

----------


## tipos

Φιλε Πετρο ο θερμοστατης της εστιας ελεγχει και το εσωτερικο και το εξωτερικο κοματι της εστιας,τον εχει σε σειρα με το γενικο των δυο αντιστασεων,αν ειχε βλαβη δεν θα αναβε κανενα κοματι της εστιαςΑπο τις 5 επαφες οι δυο ειναι για το λαμπακι που δειχνει οτι η εστια ειναι ζεστη η μια ειναι το γενικο και οι αλλες δυο ειναι η μεσα και η εξω αντισταση.Παντως αν δεν εχει αλαχτει κατα το παρελθον η εστια και φοραει την εργοστασιακη τοτε ειναι εστια τριων επαφων χωρις εντολη για λαμπακι.

----------

FILMAN (28-11-16)

----------


## sz1962

Καλημέρα παιδιά και σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την ανταπόκρισή σας.
Θα επανέλθω αναλυτικά αύριο (γιορτάζουμε βλέπετε σήμερα) με φωτό και πληροφορίες που ζητήσατε.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους σας

----------


## sz1962

PCB 1.jpgPCB 2.jpgPCB 3.jpgΔιπλή εστία.jpgΠλατό T1722N0_02.jpg
Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλησπέρα σας,
Μετά τις υποδείξεις και ερωτήσεις σας παρατήρησα εκ νέου και ενδελεχώς το πρόβλημα του πλατό μου και έχει ως εξής:

Οι υπόλοιπες τρεις εστίες δουλεύουν κανονικά.
Τώρα η διπλή εστία:
α) Η εσωτερική αντίστασή της δουλεύει σε όλες τις καταστάσεις κανονικά.
β) Όταν όλη η εστία δουλεύει κανονικά, μόλις αυτή πιάσει τη θερμοκρασία της και οι δυο αντιστάσεις αναβοσβήνουν, σωστά, ταυτόχρονα κρατώντας σταθερή τη θερμοκρασία της.
γ) σε κάποια φάση (και ανεξάρτητα τη θέση θερμοκρασίας από το 1-9) η εξωτερική αντίσταση σβήνει χωρίς να ακουστεί το ρελέ και δεν ενεργοποιείται ξανά ενώ και το κουμπί on/off δεν έχει καμία απολύτως επίδραση, δηλαδή ενώ το ενδεικτικό led της εξωτερικής αντίστασης ανάβει και σβήνει ανάλογα με το πάτημα του κουμπιού, το ρελέ δεν ακούγεται.
Κατά τη διάρκεια του προβλήματος η εσωτερική εστία δουλεύει κανονικά.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εξαιτίας του (γ) μπορεί η εξωτερική αντίσταση να έχει σκάσει σε κάποιο σημείο . Αν βγάλεις τα 2 λαμάκια που συγκρατούν την εστία και την φέρεις τούμπα , ρίξε μια εξονυχιστική ματιά αν τα σύρματα της εξωτερικής αντίστασης έχουν σκάσει (μόλις φαίνονται στο μάτι)

----------


## FILMAN

> σε κάποια φάση (και ανεξάρτητα τη θέση θερμοκρασίας από το 1-9) *η εξωτερική αντίσταση σβήνει χωρίς να ακουστεί το ρελέ* και δεν ενεργοποιείται ξανά ενώ και το κουμπί on/off δεν έχει καμία απολύτως επίδραση, δηλαδή *ενώ το ενδεικτικό led της εξωτερικής αντίστασης ανάβει και σβήνει ανάλογα με το πάτημα του κουμπιού, το ρελέ δεν ακούγεται.*


Αποφάσισε.

----------


## FILMAN

........

----------


## sz1962

> Αποφάσισε.


Τι εννοείς FILMAN?

*το ενδεικτικό led της εξωτερικής αντίστασης, που βρίσκεται πάνω από το διακόπτη on/off* *της ,**ανάβει και σβήνει ανάλογα με το πάτημα του κουμπιού, το ρελέ δεν ακούγεται.*

----------


## FILMAN

Τί εννοώ:


> σε κάποια φάση (και ανεξάρτητα τη θέση θερμοκρασίας από το 1-9) *η εξωτερική αντίσταση σβήνει χωρίς να ακουστεί το ρελέ*


Άρα το ρελέ έμεινε οπλισμένο, έτσι δεν είναι; Άρα συνεχίζει να τροφοδοτεί την εστία παρόλο που αυτή δεν ανάβει (πιθανώς επειδή έχει πρόβλημα η ίδια)



> το κουμπί on/off δεν έχει καμία απολύτως επίδραση, δηλαδή *ενώ το ενδεικτικό led της εξωτερικής αντίστασης ανάβει και σβήνει ανάλογα με το πάτημα του κουμπιού, το ρελέ δεν ακούγεται.*


Τώρα χάλασε και το ρελέ; 2 βλάβες μαζί; *Ξανακάνε τις δοκιμές και πές τί πραγματικά συμβαίνει.*

----------


## sz1962

Φίλε FILMAN για το δεύτερο είμαι 100% σίγουρος δλδ όταν κακώς έχει σβήσει η εξωτερική αντίσταση ο χειρισμός του on/off ανάβει και σβήνει το ενδεικτικό LED αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ακούγεται ενέργεια του ρελέ.

Τώρα το πρώτο θα το ξανακοιτάξω και θα σου πω.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

ΥΣ: μήπως μπορείς να μου περιγράψεις τους ακροδέκτες της εστίας.
Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω πάνω στο θερμοστάτη πάει η φάση (καφέ). 
Οι υπόλοιποι 3 ασύνδετοι ακροδέκτες τι είναι;
Επίσης οι άλλοι 2 ακροδέκτες με τα χρωματιστά καλώδια πιο πέρα από το θερμοστάτη τι είναι?
Διπλή εστία.jpg
Πως η εστία αντιλαμβάνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει επάνω της σκεύος?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω πάνω στο θερμοστάτη πάει η φάση (καφέ).


 Είναι ο γενικός για τις 2 αντιστάσεις που τροφοδοτούνται από κοινού.



> Επίσης οι άλλοι 2 ακροδέκτες με τα χρωματιστά καλώδια πιο πέρα από το θερμοστάτη τι είναι?


Είναι η "εντολές" για το ποια αντίσταση θα δουλέψει , είτε η εσωτερική είτε η εξωτερική .



> Οι υπόλοιποι 3 ασύνδετοι ακροδέκτες τι είναι;


 Θα έπρεπε εκεί να ήταν το ενδεικτικό για λαμπάκι , (τις έχουν κενές προς το παρόν και ίσως υπάρχουν για να  εφαρμόζεται σε άλλα μοντέλα ) αλλά μπορεί να γίνεται μέσο πλακέτας για το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι.

----------


## tipos

Αφου λες οτι στο διακοπτη της διπλης εστιας αναβει και σβηνει το λαμπακι υστερα απο δικη σου εντολη και δεν ακους το ρελε παρολο που αναβει το λαμπακι τοτε η βλαβη σου ειναι εκει.Εγω θα αλαζα το ρελε της εξωτερικης εστια και θα δοκιμαζα να δω αν εχει αποτελεσμα,το κοστος του ειναι ελαχιστο.

----------

FILMAN (29-11-16), klik (11-12-16)

----------


## klik

Επίσης είπες ότι οι κολλήσεις είναι εντάξει. 
Ανέβασε καμιά φωτογραφία από την πλακέτα με τα ρελέ από την κάτω μεριά (κολλήσεις).
Και άλλη μια από την πλακέτα με τα "κουμπιά" και τις οθόνες από κάτω.
Έλεγξε αν έχει σπάσει η καλωδιοταινία από τη μια πλακέτα στην άλλη.

Το ρελέ αν το βρεις πιο είναι (ακολουθώξντας τα καλώδια) μπορείς να το αλλάξεις προληπτικά όπως σου πρότεινε ο Σάκης. 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: μην δοκιμάσεις με κανένα εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό να το τροφοδοτήσεις/δοκιμάσεις ενώ βρ'ισκεται πάνω στην πλακέτα!!!!

----------

FILMAN (29-11-16)

----------


## sz1962

> Αφου λες οτι στο διακοπτη της διπλης εστιας αναβει και σβηνει το λαμπακι υστερα απο δικη σου εντολη και δεν ακους το ρελε παρολο που αναβει το λαμπακι τοτε η βλαβη σου ειναι εκει.Εγω θα αλαζα το ρελε της εξωτερικης εστια και θα δοκιμαζα να δω αν εχει αποτελεσμα,το κοστος του ειναι ελαχιστο.



Και εγώ προσανατολίζομαι σε αστάθεια του ρελέ.
Το θέμα είναι ότι σήμερα που έλυσα το πλατό για να πάρω τις φωτογραφίες, έλεγξα (κουνώντας τους) όλους τους κονέκτορες (και στις δύο πλευρές δλδ εστία-κάρτα)   και έκτοτε δεν μου το ξανάκανε.
Εάν μου το ξανακάνει το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κάνω είναι να αλλάξω το ρελέ.

----------


## sz1962

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, όπως έγραψα παραπάνω σήμερα που έλυσα το πλατό για να πάρω τις φωτογραφίες, έλεγξα (κουνώντας τους) όλους τους κονέκτορες (και στις δύο πλευρές δλδ εστία-κάρτα) και έκτοτε δεν μου το ξανάκανε.
Εάν μου το ξανακάνει προτίθεμαι να αλλάξω το ρελέ.
Ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά όλους για τη συμμετοχή σας στη συζήτηση του προβλήματός μου.
Ως προς την εξέλιξη θα σας κρατώ ενήμερους.
Καλή σας νύχτα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μην το αφήνεις , άλλαξε τους κονέκτορες να μην επεκταθεί η ζημιά.

----------

FILMAN (29-11-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Μάλλον σπασμένη κόλληση σε κάποιον κοννέκτορα.

----------


## sz1962

Και σήμερα δούλεψε χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Προτίθεμαι όσο δουλεύει σωστά να μην το πειράξω.

----------


## FILMAN

Δουλεύει πολύ σωστά με κάτι που "έφτιαξε" κατά τύχη;

----------


## sz1962

> Δουλεύει πολύ σωστά με κάτι που "έφτιαξε" κατά τύχη;


Φίλε FILMAN έλυσα το πλατό για να πάρω τις φωτό και μου τράβηξε την προσοχή μια μικρή αλλοίωση στο χρώμα του ενός καλωδίου της εν λόγω εστίας (είναι ορατή και στην σχετική φωτό).
Ένεκα τούτου, εκείνη την ώρα σκέφτηκα μήπως στον συγκεκριμένο ακροδέκτη έχω κάποια κακή επαφή και με ένα μυτοτσίμπηδο πάτησα καλά την σύνδεση καλωδίου-ακροδέκτη. 
Αυτό ήταν η αφορμή για να ελέγξω με το χέρι μου την καλή επαφή και στην μεριά της εστίας αλλά και της πλακέτας.

Από τότε δεν μου το έκανε ξανά όπως γράφω και παραπάνω και το παρακολουθώ συνεχώς.
Εάν έφτιαξε οριστικά ή όχι με τύχη ή χωρίς, τι να σου πω; Ο χρόνος θα δείξει.
Πάντως για άλλη μια φορά σας ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκρισή σας.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν είχε πρόβλημα κακής επαφής στο καλώδιο σύνδεσης εστίας - πλακέτας τότε γιατί δεν ανοιγόκλεινε το ρελέ όταν προσπαθούσες να του αλλάξεις κατάσταση αφού είχε σβήσει η εστία; Όπως καταλαβαίνεις τα συμπεράσματα που βγάζεις δεν ταιριάζουν με τα στοιχεία που έδωσες.

----------

klik (11-12-16)

----------


## sz1962

> Αν είχε πρόβλημα κακής επαφής στο καλώδιο σύνδεσης εστίας - πλακέτας τότε γιατί δεν ανοιγόκλεινε το ρελέ όταν προσπαθούσες να του αλλάξεις κατάσταση αφού είχε σβήσει η εστία; Όπως καταλαβαίνεις τα συμπεράσματα που βγάζεις δεν ταιριάζουν με τα στοιχεία που έδωσες.


Σωστό αυτό που λες αλλά εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ ότι ήταν θέμα κακής επαφής και γι' αυτό γράφω ότι το παρακολουθώ.
Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για διαλειπτική λειτουργία του ρελέ (είναι και η εστία που συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε επί 12 χρόνια) οπότε εκτιμώ κάποια στιγμή θα το ξανακάνει.

----------


## FILMAN

> Σωστό αυτό που λες αλλά εγώ *δεν είπα ποτέ ότι ήταν θέμα κακής επαφής* και γι' αυτό γράφω ότι το παρακολουθώ.





> Φίλε FILMAN έλυσα το πλατό για να πάρω τις φωτό και μου τράβηξε την προσοχή μια μικρή αλλοίωση στο χρώμα του ενός καλωδίου της εν λόγω εστίας (είναι ορατή και στην σχετική φωτό). Ένεκα τούτου, εκείνη την ώρα *σκέφτηκα μήπως στον συγκεκριμένο ακροδέκτη έχω κάποια κακή επαφή* και με ένα μυτοτσίμπηδο πάτησα καλά την σύνδεση καλωδίου-ακροδέκτη. 
> Αυτό ήταν η αφορμή για να ελέγξω με το χέρι μου την καλή επαφή και στην μεριά της εστίας αλλά και της πλακέτας.


 :Confused1:

----------


## kostas_dh

Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα από το πρόβλημα το δικό μου και από το πρόβλημα  του φίλου Στέλιου είναι ότι μέσα στο πλατό ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία με  αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργεί διάφορα προβλήματα.
 Στην δική μου περίπτωση  χάλασε το διμεταλλικό έλασμα που κλείνει και ανοίγει το μάτι. Μετά από  την μεγάλη θερμοκρασία πάλι άρχισε να δουλεύει κανονικά. 
Στην  περίπτωση του Στέλιου όταν το μάτι (εξωτερικό  και εσωτερικό) ήταν κρύο μέσα το πλατό δούλευε σωστά. Όταν μετά από αρκετή ώρα η θερμοκρασία  είχε ανέβει τότε ο κονέκτορας έκανε διακοπή. Για να ξαναδουλέψει, έπρεπε  να κρυώσει τελείως. 
Αυτό μας δείχνει ότι φταίει η θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσσεται μέσα στο πλατό από την λειτουργία των ματιών. 
Απ΄ότι  βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο Στέλιος, δεν υπάρχει καμία μόνωση  στα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη. Οι πλακέτες είναι δίπλα ή κάτω από τα κεραμικά  μάτια.
Το ίδιο και στην δική μου κουζίνα. Οι διακόπτες είναι πολύ κοντά ή κάτω από τα μάτια.
Είναι θέμα χρόνου να βγει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Δεν ξέρω αν η συγκεκριμένη μάρκα έχει αυτό το σχεδιαστικό-κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα ή το έχουν και άλλες μάρκες.
Γι΄αυτό έχετε το νου σας

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή αν έχει ραγισμένη κόλληση σε κάποιο σημείο, δεν φταίει που ράγισε η κόλληση, αλλά φταίει που με τη μεταβολή της θερμοκρασίας τα δυο ραγισμένα κομμάτια μια ακουμπάνε και μια όχι; Και η λύση είναι να κρατήσουμε τη θερμοκρασία στο επίπεδο που τα δυο ραγισμένα κομμάτια ακουμπάνε, και όχι να φρεσκάρουμε την κόλληση;

----------


## sz1962

Δυστυχώς αγαπητοί φίλοι σήμερα μου το έκανε ξανά.
Μετά από περίπου 20-25'  συνέβη το εξής:
Σε κάποια φάση που η εστία έπιασε την θερμοκρασία της, έσβησαν και οι δύο αντιστάσεις (σωστά όπως έκανε στην κανονική της λειτουργία).
Μετά από λίγο άναψε μόνο η εσωτερική ενώ όταν η εστία δούλευε καλά αναβόσβηναν ταυτόχρονα και οι δύο. Έκτοτε δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε ποτέ ξανά η εξωτερική αντίσταση .
Έκλεισα την εστία και την άφησα να κρυώσει.
Την ενεργοποίησα πάλι, ανάβει η εσωτερική αντίσταση αλλά όχι η εξωτερική παρόλο που όταν ανοιγοκλείνω τον διακόπτη της εξωτερικής αντίστασης το ρελέ ακούγεται να ανοιγοκλείνει κανονικά.

----------


## tipos

Δες πιο ρελε δινει ρευμα στην εξωτερικη εστια και αλαξε το

----------


## sz1962

IMG_4869 Β.jpg
Αγαπητοί φίλοι οι μετρήσεις που έκανα υπό τάση έχουν ως εξής:

Με ενεργοποιημένη μόνο την εσωτερική αντίσταση      : 
   KOINO--->ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΑΝΤ. ---> 220VAC (εσωτερική ανάβει)
                                                                              KOINO--->ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΑΝΤ. --->   53VAC (εξωτερική είναι σβηστή)

Με ενεργοποιημένες και τις δύο (έσω-έξω) αντιστάσεις: 
   KOINO--->ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΑΝΤ. ---> 220VAC (εσωτερική ανάβει)
                                                                              KOINO--->ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΑΝΤ. ---> 220VAC (εξωτερική δεν ανάβει)

Το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι τα έχει παίξει η εξωτερική αντίσταση της εστίας.
Επίσης η ονοματοθεσία εσωτερική - εξωτερική-κοινό είναι συμπερασματικά δική μου.
Η γνώμη σας;

ΥΣ: Στοιχεία εστίας: EGO HighLight 10 51214 034 2200/750W
                            MN62508021

----------


## FILMAN

Άλλαξε την εστία. Αυτή φταίει.

----------


## sz1962

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42834
> Αγαπητοί φίλοι οι μετρήσεις που έκανα υπό τάση έχουν ως εξής:
> 
> Με ενεργοποιημένη μόνο την εσωτερική αντίσταση      : 
>    KOINO--->ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΑΝΤ. ---> 220VAC (εσωτερική ανάβει)
>                                                                               KOINO--->ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΑΝΤ. --->   53VAC (εξωτερική είναι σβηστή)
> 
> Με ενεργοποιημένες και τις δύο (έσω-έξω) αντιστάσεις: 
>    KOINO--->ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΑΝΤ. ---> 220VAC (εσωτερική ανάβει)
> ...


IMG_4890[1].jpg
Αγαπητοί φίλοι,το πρόβλημά μου έλαβε τέλος.
Κομμένη εξωτερική αντίσταση.
Προφανώς όλα τα προηγούμενα συμπτώματα ήταν προεόρτια.
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους σας για την ανταπόκρισή σας και να σας ευχηθώ καλές γιορτές και Χρόνια σας Πολλά.

----------


## sz1962

> Άλλαξε την εστία. Αυτή φταίει.


Η γνήσια κοστίζει 106€.
Τα υποκατάστατα τι λένε Φίλιππε;

----------


## FILMAN

106€; Δεν είμαστε καλά. 23cm διάμετρο δεν έχει; Έχω αλλάξει αρκετές τέτοιες σε κουζίνες γνωστών με κόστος ανταλλακτικού γύρω στα 35€ αν θυμάμαι καλά. Πάρε ένα τηλ. εδώ: www.cortel.gr να σου πουν τιμή.

----------


## sz1962

> 106€; Δεν είμαστε καλά. 23cm διάμετρο δεν έχει; Έχω αλλάξει αρκετές τέτοιες σε κουζίνες γνωστών με κόστος ανταλλακτικού γύρω στα 35€ αν θυμάμαι καλά. Πάρε ένα τηλ. εδώ: www.cortel.gr να σου πουν τιμή.


Αγαπητέ Φίλιππε, αυτή εδώ http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...bf3ho98f0nq4t4 έχει  ίδια χαρακτηριστικά και μου είπε 38€.

Στο ebay βρήκα την γνήσια http://www.ebay.com/itm/161082480927?ul_noapp=true (η 10.51214.034 έχει αντικατασταθεί με την 10.51213.034 μου είπε ο Γερμανός πωλητής που επικοινώνησα μαζί του)  στα 50€ όλα.

Σκέφτομαι να παραγγείλω από το ebay τη γνήσια. Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου

----------


## FILMAN

Πάρε από αυτόν που σου είπα...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σκέφτομαι να παραγγείλω από το ebay τη γνήσια. Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου


Από που επιβεβαιώνεις  το "γνήσιο"? . στα 38,90 (και δεν είναι γνήσια αυτή που κάνει 106?) .  :W00t:

----------


## sz1962

> Πάρε από αυτόν που σου είπα...


Ok. Θα μιλήσω μαζί τους.

----------


## sz1962

> Από που επιβεβαιώνεις  το "γνήσιο"? . στα 38,90 (και δεν είναι γνήσια αυτή που κάνει 106?) .


Πρώτον: Έχω ψωνίσει πολλές φορές μέσω ebay από Γερμανία και οι άνθρωποι αυτό που σου δείχνουν αυτό πουλάνε. Άλλωστε σε διαφορετική περίπτωση υπάρχει η δυνατότητα της επιστροφής. Δεν έχει χρειαστεί ποτέ αλλά υπάρχει.
Δεύτερον: Η εταιρεία Elektro-trade που αντιπροσωπεύει τις εστίες EGO στην Ελλάδα πουλάει τη συγκεκριμένη εστία στους Κουρλαμπά και Κουμπή στα 20€ (έκαναν το λάθος και μου απάντησαν σε ένα mail μου γιατί δεν πουλάνε λιανική) και αυτοί με την σειρά τους την πουλάνε γύρω στα 40€..

Όπως γίνεται εύκολα αντιληπτό φίλε Πέτρο απλά είναι θέμα αισχροκέρδειας της εν Ελλάδι NEFF.

----------


## sz1962

Παιδιά τέλος.
Με 38€ πήρα από τον Κουρλαμπά την EGO *10.51211.004  * *(είναι ακριβώς ίδια με την δική μου απλά αυτή εδώ έχει μονά αυτάκια στους κονέκτορες), την έβαλα πάνω και τέλος.** 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη συνεισφορά σας και σας εύχομαι καλές γιορτές και Χρόνια σας πολλά.

*

----------


## sz1962

Παιδιά κάτι φιλολογικό.
Ο θερμοστάτης της εστίας είναι δυνατόν, εάν χρειαστεί, να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί;
Με τι κόλπο τους πιάνουν πάνω στην αντίσταση;

----------


## Papas00zas

Αισθητήριο έχει κάτι σαν τρίχα, τουλάχιστον στις κανονικές εστίες. 
Εγώ θα ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο....αυτές οι εστίες μπορούν να επισκευαστούν η δύσκολα;;;; απο περιέργεια πιο πολύ....

----------


## diony

> Παιδιά κάτι φιλολογικό.
> Ο θερμοστάτης της εστίας είναι δυνατόν, εάν χρειαστεί, να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί;
> Με τι κόλπο τους πιάνουν πάνω στην αντίσταση;



Σε κάποιες είναι βιδωμένος και σε άλλες είναι κολλημένο το άκρο με ηλεκτροπόντα

----------

Papas00zas (15-12-16)

----------


## sz1962

> Αισθητήριο έχει κάτι σαν τρίχα, τουλάχιστον στις κανονικές εστίες. 
> Εγώ θα ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο....αυτές οι εστίες μπορούν να επισκευαστούν η δύσκολα;;;; απο περιέργεια πιο πολύ....


Απ' ότι φαίνεται είναι δύσκολο και σε τέτοια τιμή καινούργιου νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.
Το κάτω μέρος των αντιστάσεων είναι χωμένο μέσα στο υλικό της βάσης της εστίας και όλες οι ενώσεις είναι με ηλεκτροπόντες.
Και να μπορεί κάποιος να σου τη φτιάξει θα σου πάρει λιγότερα από τα περίπου 40€ που κάνει καινούργια η διπλή?

----------


## Papas00zas

> Απ' ότι φαίνεται είναι δύσκολο και σε τέτοια τιμή καινούργιου νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.
> Το κάτω μέρος των αντιστάσεων είναι χωμένο μέσα στο υλικό της βάσης της εστίας και όλες οι ενώσεις είναι με ηλεκτροπόντες.
> Και να μπορεί κάποιος να σου τη φτιάξει θα σου πάρει λιγότερα από τα περίπου 40€ που κάνει καινούργια η διπλή?


Τι να σου πω, δεν ξέρω....εγώ ωστόσο όπως την είδα λέω μάλλον διορθώνεται το κάψιμο αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω απο τέτοιες εστίες,μόνο από τις κανονικές....

----------

